# Teufel Concept e 300 - wenig Bass



## jaysus (8. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,
habe seit gestern das Teufel Concept e 300 und bin gar nicht mit zufrieden. Habe das Set ohne Decoderstation einfach so über Chinch an meinen Sat-receiver angeschlossen. Der Klang ansich ist nicht schlecht, aber nur sehr wenig Bass vorhanden. Habe es jetzt noch nicht richtig aufgedreht, also Zimmerlautstärke, vielleicht etwas lauter. Den Bassregler habe ich voll aufgedreht trotzdem finde ich das es zu wenig ist. Meine alte Samsung Surround Anlage hatte da auch bei geringer Lautstärke mehr Bass. Habe es auch mal an meinen Pc angeschlossen, gleiches Problem. Nur wenn ich bei Raumkorrektur alle 5 Sateliten auf -10 db stelle und den Subwoofer auf +10 db und dann etwas lauter mache dann kracht es schon etwas mehr.Höre gerne Techno/Trance usw. und da finde ich darf es auch bischen mehr Bass sein. Nur ist der Klang der Sateliten bei -10 db nicht mehr so schön, also habe ich das auch wieder umgestellt. Ich probiere hier jetzt schon Stundenlang rum und weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll. Vielleicht kann ich auch nix dran machen aber dann versteh ich nicht wieso diese Concept Systeme von Teufel immer so gelobt werden. Wenn ich mir bei Youtube so ein Basstest angucke, dann muss ich sagen das mein System weit weg davon ist. Wollte das Set eigentlich als Surround Anlage für meine Tv nutzen, also eigentlich nur den Sat-Receiver anschließen für Tv und Radio. Wenn ich mir jetzt noch die Decoderstation holen würde, würde das dann deutlich hörbar besser werden? Hoffe ihr habt vielleicht ein paar Tipps für mich, habe auch schon überlegt das Set wieder zurück zu schicken, denn bei diesem Klang kann meine alte Samsung Anlage auch mithalten, was ich nie gedacht hätte.
gruß


----------



## the.hai (8. August 2012)

Das e300 hat keine upmix funktion, du schließt also einfach eine stereoquelle an?

Dann ist es doch klar, dass du nur auf dem rechten und linken Kanal Ton kriegts.

Zitat Teufel: "Anschlüsse Cinch-Eingang 5.1: 1x"

Dein altes Surround System wird selbst hochgemixt haben....

http://www.hardware-infos.com/img/berichte/soundcheck_0_7.jpg

Du brauchst eine Quelle, die aus deinem Stereo Surround macht, sprich nen AV Receiver. Oder am PC ne 5.1 SoKA.

P.S. Gugg dir mal das Bild an, du hast deinen Receiver jetzt einfach nur an Front left & Right angeschlossen?


Ich hatte mal das teufel Concept G, das ehemals Flagschiff war. Das Ding holte dir mit ner schonen SoKA und dem Transformers-Trailer die Ziegel vom Dach^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. August 2012)

Das Samsung Dingens und dieses System kann man nicht direkt vergleichen vom Klang. Wie ist denn der Klang bei einer anderen Quelle wie PC oder sonstwas?


----------



## jaysus (8. August 2012)

Auf der Teufel Seite steht das es eine up-mix Funktion hat. Ja, den Sat-Receiver hab ich nur über den Front Left Eingang angeschlossen, den Pc über eine 5.1 Sounkarte, jedoch besteht da das selbe Problem.


----------



## the.hai (8. August 2012)

ah ok, mein fehler  hmm dann is komisch, eigentlich sollte das ding gut druck machen....

will mir selbst bald in nächster zeit die e400 zulegen.


----------



## jaysus (8. August 2012)

oder liegt das eventuell daran da sich keine decoder station habe, sorry kenne mich nicht so aus 
habe auch schon an einen defekt gedacht aber dann meine ich wieder das kann auch nicht sein, weil wenn ich nur den subwoofer an den pc anschließe und dann bis zur mitte aufdrehe dann rummst das schon, aber bei zimmerlautstärke wie gesagt fast kein bass.


----------



## the.hai (8. August 2012)

wenn du alles wie in der anleitung beschrieben angebschlossen hast, dann solltest du auf nummer sicher gehn.

wenn der sound auch mager ist, sobald du den pc mit 5.1. direkt angeschlossen hast, dann ist das schon verdächtig.


der upmix sollte ja atomatisch laufen, also....


----------



## jaysus (8. August 2012)

habe vorhin schon eine e-mail an teufel gesendet und das problem geschildert. wenn es kein defekt ist dann kann ich das system gleich wieder zurück schicken, habe so keine verbesserung gegenüber meine samsung anlage.


----------



## jaysus (9. August 2012)

Aktueller Stand Heute: Teufel schickt mir ein komplett neues System zu und ich muss dann nur den Defekten Subwooder austauschen und den Rest wieder zurück schicken. Wenn das alles klappt großes Lob an den Support !!!


----------



## the.hai (9. August 2012)

Teufel ist schon immer super, was Support angeht. abe das Spiel damals auch mehrmals mit meiner Concept G durchgehabt, wo nach 2Monaten immer die Endstufe des Subs abgeraucht ist. War mir zwar unerklärkich bei der eigentlichen guten Quali, aber nagut 

Konnte sie dann übern Neuwert verkaufen, weil ich ne nagelneue Anlage hatte, obwohl sie schon ne Weile nicht mehr vertrieben wurde. Leider waren mir die Anschlussmöglichkeiten dann ohne Zusatzbox irgendwann zu gering.


----------



## jaysus (9. August 2012)

Ich wollte das Teufel System eigentlich nur an meinen Sat-Receiver anschließen, für PC habe ich eine 2.1 von logitech, was auch ausreichend ist. Was ich noch gerne wissen würde ist: wozu eine 180€ teure decoderstation kaufen, nur um ein paar Quellen mehr an zuschließen? oder hat man durch dieses Ding auch noch einen erheblich besseren Klang als ohne?


----------



## -Ultima- (14. August 2012)

@*jaysus* Wieso kaufst du dir eine 5.1 Anlage wenn du keinen 5.1 Reciver o.ä hast 
Das Teufel E300 ohne Control/Digitalstation hat keine Upmix funktion!!!

Du brauchst was mit 5.1 (Preout)!!! Entweder einen 5.1 AVR oder die Digitalstation von Teufel.
Die Controllstation ist Müll. Die kann nur Upmix also kein richtiges 5.1. Es sei denn du hängst an die Controlstation extra an einen AVR mit 5.1 Preout. 
Was aber unötig ist das du ja dann schon einen 5.1 Reciver hättest.

Mit der Digitalstation von Teufel hättest du die Möglichkeit den Bassboost +(12db) einzuschalten. Die Digitalstation kostet aber fast so viel wie ein günstiger 5.1 AVR der der das selbe kann und deutlich mehr Funktionen bietet. Schau mal nach nem Onkyo TX-SR309, 313, Yamaha RX371, Denon 1311, Pioner FSX 421 etc. Sind alle ausreichend für das E300.



> ? oder hat man durch dieses Ding auch noch einen erheblich besseren Klang als ohne?



Besseren Klang bekommst du durch bessere Boxen.

Oder meinst du mit Klang, Bass? Lauf mal im Raum rum während das System läuft und hör obs an anderen Stellen im Raum mehr Bass gibt.


----------



## the.hai (14. August 2012)

-Ultima- schrieb:


> @*jaysus* Wieso kaufst du dir eine 5.1 Anlage wenn du keinen 5.1 Reciver o.ä hast
> Das Teufel E300 ohne Control/Digitalstation hat keine Upmix funktion!!!


 
DAS IST FALSCH! SIEHE TEUFEL-WEBSITE!
"Wie schließe ich ein Concept E 100/200/300/400 an MP3-Player, Sat-Receiver, TV-Gerät, Spielkonsole, CD-Player, DJ-Mixer, etc. ?  Die universelle Verwendbarkeit des Concept E zeigt sich gerade  hier. Denn jedes Lautsprecher-System dieser Serie kann mit jedem der  oben genannten Geräte erfolgreich betrieben werden. Und zwar nicht nur  in Stereo, sondern durch die integrierte "Upmix" - Funktion mit einem  virtuellen Surround-Sound, der sämtliche sechs Boxen des Concept E  einbezieht. Das geht so:

 Verbinden Sie den Stereo-Ausgang vom  MP3-Player, Sat-Receiver, TV-Gerät, CD-Player oder X-Box/PlayStation mit  den Front Links/Rechts-Eingängen im rückwärtigen Anschlussfeld des  Subwoofers. Eventuell ist hierfür ein als Zubehör separat zu  bestellender 3,5 mm-Stereo-Mini-Klinke auf Stereo-Cinch-Adapter  einzusetzen. Alle fünf Satellitenboxen werden über Lautsprecherkabel an  den Subwoofer angeschlossen. Der Subwoofer erzeugt nun für alle  Lautsprecher ein Mischsignal. Bei einem solchen Anschluss geben die vier  Satelliten ein Stereo-Signal, der Center und der Subwoofer ein  Mono-Signal wieder. Das Ergebnis klingt deutlich besser als herkömmliche  Stereowiedergabe.
 Achten Sie darauf, dass das Quellgerät immer mit maximaler Lautstärke arbeitet."

Upmix ist vorhanden und das ganze solle auch akzeptabel laufen. Bei ihm gehen wir von einem Defekt aus.


----------



## Nostrex (14. August 2012)

Gehe ebenfalls von einem Defekt aus.
Kenne die e400 (fast / gleicher subwoofer wie bei e300 soweit ich mich entsinne) und das drückt heftig.
Selbst bei geringer lautstärke, kann auch gerne mal ein feuerzeug auf dem tisch von dem dingern umgepustet werden


----------



## aloha84 (14. August 2012)

Sehr seltsam....ich kann jetzt nur über mein C 200 USB sprechen. Aber wenn da der Bass voll aufgedreht ist und "chemical brother" laufen kann einem vom Bass mulmig werden.
Aber wenns getauscht wird ist ja gut.


----------



## Nostrex (14. August 2012)

Kenne das auch nur so, dass einem von dem Bass schlecht wird .. ^^


----------

